

Saxophones with Linear Fingering System - doublextremevil
http://jsengineering.net/saxes.asp

======
natejenkins
As a long-time mediocre sax-player, this is pretty interesting. Also,
incredibly beautiful work and I would love to play around on it. However, I'm
not sure that making the saxophone more logical in terms of fingering results
in a better instrument. It's not the possibilities that inspire me when I play
saxophone (or these days guitar) but rather the limitations. Each musical key
has its own character and there are licks that I will play in G that I won't
play in Bb.

Has anyone played one of these? I'd be curious to know how standard jazz
saxophone phrases (Parker, Coltrane, etc) feel on this instrument.

